# Acorn Squash



## VitaWright (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi!  I am looking for some recipes for acorn squash.  Any help would be much appreciated!
Vita Wright


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2008)

I nuke mine (shame on me) until it's soft
Scoop out the insides (Careful it's very very hot!!!!)
top with butter and brown sugar.
Easy and quick!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 11, 2008)

I once had it similar to above but with maple syrup instead of the brown sugar


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 11, 2008)

I was raised on acorn squash my mother would put breakfast sausage and brown sugar 
and bake till tender.  Other times she would use bacon brown sugar and a tsp of maple syrup some times just butter all yummy


----------



## miniman (Jan 12, 2008)

You could have them as a side dish. We would cut in half, scoop out the seeds and boil until soft and serve with butter or gravy.

I have also roasted them and served them as part of the roast dinner.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 12, 2008)

The picture I saw of the acorn squash in Wikipedia looks a bit like what i know as Baby Squash. Not sure if it is same or similar, (other than they are both squahes!!) but I quarter my baby squash and add to stir-fries, usually with garlic, ginger, and oyster and soy sauces.  Otherwise, I would halve them and saute in garlic butter.


----------



## jkath (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite recipes (just made it again last night). 

Double Roast Chicken and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com

It's a nice change, since there's no sugar involved, and you're tasting the actual veggies.

PS - the veggies can be interchanged. For example, I just use whichever veggies I have that day. Last night was carrots, celery, acorn squash, butternut squash & garnet yams.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2008)

Acorn squash is great as is, roasted until tender and topped with butter and something sweet, like maple syrup, or brown sugar. Honey also works well.  The squash can also be eaten savory with just salt and pepper.  You can cut the squash in half, remove the seeds, and nuke in the microwave until tender as well.

My mother used to stuff her squash with a meatloaf mixture and serve with ketchup.  I've stuffed with a meat and rice mixture, with gorund beef and cranberries, buttered the inside and rubbed in a mixture of brown sugar, cinamon, nutmeg, and ginger.  I've also made squash soup with acorn squash.  You can even peel it, and bake with butter and pecans.

Acorn squash is slightly sweet, with a complex flavor that compleiments most meat, and many veggies.  You might try making a casserole of acorn squash, cubed pork, and onions.  Or, add some acorn squash cubes to your next New England Boiled Dinner.  That would be very good.

Hope this helps.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are a few ideas - stuff w rice or barley, apples, raisins, nuts i.e.

California Raisin Marketing Board :: View Recipe

Roasted Acorn Squash with Barley and Apple Stuffing


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 12, 2008)

This is excellent.  Thanks for some great ideas everyone! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 12, 2008)

I am a fan of butter and brown sugar. As good as dessert.


----------

